# Who was your favorite American President?



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2018)

what the title says.

For me, the objectively best president was Washington. But personally I liked Reagan. The guy had more style then a pack of flamingos.

"My fellow Americans, I am pleased to tell you I have signed legislation outlawing Russia forever. We begin bombing in five minutes."


----------



## Super.Nova (Sep 25, 2018)

Theodore Roosevelt (because of Robin Williams) and Abraham Lincoln.

I'm not American so I don't have political reasons as to why I like them


----------



## xtreme1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Benjamin Franklin, because he invented electricity.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2018)

xtreme1 said:


> Benjamin Franklin, because he invented electricity.



Benjamin Franklin wasn't a president


----------



## anhminh (Sep 25, 2018)

Teddy Roosevelt. He sound like a very nice guy.


----------



## xtreme1 (Sep 25, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> Benjamin Franklin wasn't a president


But he did invent electricity?


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 25, 2018)

William Henry Harrison did no harm.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 25, 2018)

Teddy Roosevelt and JFK. Roosevelt was truly a frontiersman. If he asked you to do it, he would do it himself. He even offered to lead troops in WW1 after his Presidency. JFK was smooth and dedicated. To pull off the Cuban Missile Crisis without incident, was an amazing thing.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Sep 25, 2018)

xtreme1 said:


> But he did invent electricity?


You can't invent electricity in the same way you can't invent fire or steam.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 25, 2018)

xtreme1 said:


> But he did invent electricity?


"Discover" is the word you're looking for here.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 25, 2018)

I'd go with JFK, but it's pretty hard to rate (for me) foreign presidents who lived before me. All that is remembered from him now is the best part (the prevention of the third world war), which may or may not be dramatized because of how he died. 



xtreme1 said:


> But he did invent electricity?


He (apparently) discovered the connection between lightning and electricity.

When talking electricity, I always thought of Volta as the one who caused the major breakthrough (he made the first battery), with Edison as the one bringing it to the masses. A quick google also gives credit (rightfully so) to Faraday, who did the groundwork of electricity through wires. But all in all...all of these really outshine Franklin (sorry).


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 25, 2018)

xtreme1 was trolling/joking from the start.


----------



## regnad (Sep 25, 2018)

James Brown, because he was a sex machine


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2018)

regnad said:


> James Brown, because he was a sex machine



I FEEL GOOD (you know that I would), MMM I FEEL GOOD (you know that I would)


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 25, 2018)

My fellow posters we need to have a word. This will be beyond the 10th reply and I am not seeing any 

Up your game next time.

Anyway it seems in most cases any that live then live long enough to see yourself become a villain.

To that end none of the mob from my lifetime/time following US politics are going to be particularly well regarded, save perhaps Obama who turned out to be a bog standard politician rather than anything especially notable. Prior to that there were some spectacularly poor choices on the economics front (Reagan being an especially poor example from where I sit, him and Thatcher in the UK... oh dear).

With that in mind I look backwards. I suppose Hoover and his wife translated de re metalica, the foundational work of mining and metallurgy which is a subject close to my own heart. That is not really a presidential act though.

Going too much further back than about 1930 and we are going to find ourselves looking at rather different times which means I get to switch judgement protocols up a bit.

To that end favourite if I am not allowed Hoover for his non presidential stuff... none. I am not more than ambivalent about any of them really -- politicians are not a class of people I especially care to look up to, and indeed most don't outside of the US.




Taleweaver said:


> When talking electricity, I always thought of Volta as the one who caused the major breakthrough (he made the first battery), with Edison as the one bringing it to the masses. A quick google also gives credit (rightfully so) to Faraday, who did the groundwork of electricity through wires. But all in all...all of these really outshine Franklin (sorry).


Just to be a pedant on the battery thing I have to point you all a the Baghdad Battery. Though I will happily give that he was probably the first to start to harness its true potential (pun very much intended). I am wary of crediting Edison with too much as well -- he had some very strange ideas about how things should work.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Sep 25, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> My fellow posters we need to have a word. This will be beyond the 10th reply and I am not seeing any
> 
> Up your game next time.
> 
> ...



Nobody knows if the Baghdad battery was even used as a battery, though.


----------



## xtreme1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Warren G. Harding. Our first black president:


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 26, 2018)

Theodore Roosevelt easily.

Dude was a bit wacky, did a lot of good for the people, and came the closest to breaking up the two-party system we have in place.


----------



## wizra (Sep 26, 2018)

None. They are all war-waging criminals. Killers and liars.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2018)

Anyone who wasn't a Clinton or wasn't like FDR, really.



wizra said:


> None. They are all war-waging criminals. Killers and liars.



Wasn't aware foreign leaders being immaculate and angelic, lacking any form of corruption.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 26, 2018)

Teddy Roosevelt - he kept guinea pigs


----------



## SG854 (Sep 26, 2018)

There a few I like which are the founding fathers.

*George Washington*-He rejected being King; responsible for the U.S. becoming an independent country.

*Thomas Jefferson*-He was against slavery, in his first draft of the Declaration of Independence, he criticized King George III for enslaving Africans and for stoping attempts to ban slavery in Colonial Virginia. He did pass the Northwest Ordinance and made slavery illegal in the upper western territories.

*John Adams*- Really important to the U.S. He had the belief in individual liberties. Theres a really good show that aired on HBO about him thats really accurate. His childhood and how his views shaped is really interesting.

Washington, Jefferson, Madison and other founding fathers were against slavery they felt they inherited what they thought was an evil. They did believed that all men were created equal. And they were't all talk either, there were attempts by the founding fathers to end slavery. The Northwest Ordinance being one of them.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2018)

For me it’s Ronald Reagan


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2018)

xtreme1 said:


> But he did invent electricity?


Actually he didn't do that either, he just ran experiments that helped in the understanding of electricity. Knowledge of electricity and it's properties goes back into the BCE eras
I am going with William Henry Harrison, because his time in office makes me laugh


----------



## Dust2dust (Sep 26, 2018)

Aren't you all forgetting about Donald Trump, the greatest president there ever was?  Don't you know his administration has accomplished more than almost any administration in the history of USA? Okay... off to bed now!


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 26, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> what the title says.
> 
> For me, the objectively best president was Washington. But personally I liked Reagan. The guy had more style then a pack of flamingos.
> 
> "My fellow Americans, I am pleased to tell you I have signed legislation outlawing Russia forever. We begin bombing in five minutes."



interestingly enough that sentence almost started a war...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_begin_bombing_in_five_minutes

that being said i can respect the guy even though i could not agree with a single bit of his politics. I do believe he cared though. Also i believe that all he did he truly meant it with love for his country.

personally i like JFK though


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> wizra said:
> 
> 
> > None. They are all war-waging criminals. Killers and liars.
> ...



What does that have to do with the quoted post?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## bodefuceta (Sep 28, 2018)

He still is.


----------



## Viri (Sep 28, 2018)

George Washington, easily.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SirBeethoven said:


> Plus, Hillary Clinton was way calmer in her trial compared to Brett Kavanaugh‘s shouting in his trial


http://kavanaughaccusationgenerator.com/


----------



## Carnelian (Sep 28, 2018)

No one since America is a cancer.


----------



## netovsk (Oct 4, 2018)

I came from the future to say it was Kayne West.


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 4, 2018)

Donald Trump's presidency has been the most entertaining for me personally.


----------



## Attacker3 (Oct 4, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Donald Trump's presidency has been the most entertaining for me personally.


Trump is probably my favourite modern president just because he's not some carrer politician who acts like all th


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 9, 2018)

My favorite American presidents are George Washington, John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, Andrew Jackson, and Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 9, 2018)

Probably Abe Lincoln because he has the most merchandise.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Oct 9, 2018)

PewDiePie


----------



## SonicMC (Oct 9, 2018)

President Thomas Whitmore:

"We can't be consumed by our petty differences anymore. We will be united in our common interests. Perhaps it's fate that today is the Fourth of July, and you will once again be fighting for our freedom... Not from tyranny, oppression, or persecution... but from annihilation."


----------



## xtreme1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> No one since America is a cancer.


says the canadian. forgot you folks existed. Sorey aboot that


----------



## chaoskagami (Oct 12, 2018)

No president has ever been perfect. That said, _some are worse than others._



Carnelian said:


> No one since America is a cancer.



As an American, can confirm. American government and more than a third of the population is cancer. Can I trade you for Justin Trudeau?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2018)

chaoskagami said:


> Can I trade you for Justin Trudeau?



Didn't know things were that bad.


----------



## chaoskagami (Oct 12, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Didn't know things were that bad.



It's going downhill fast. The latest is Trump going through with installing a puppet in the supreme court, and the whole of congress ignoring sexual assault accusations against the candidate. They supposedly conducted an "investigation" but the FBI was unable to even talk to people due to congress' orders on the investigation, so it was just for show. The whole thing has been a farce. This candidate, amongst other things, has said he wants to reverse important rulings like Roe vs Wade (abortion rights), and this also will give the republican party complete control over the Supreme Court.

They've also killed net neutrality, and now they're attempting to push through a bill that would turn the library of congress' copyright person into someone installed by the president rather than voted upon. I can hope that one dies, but it's already past the house.

The election in some states was provably manipulated by hacking, and people at the Black Hat conference showed how easy it was to tamper with voting machines (and I mean ACTUAL ones.) It's likely the primaries will be manipulated as well, since the relevant states have made no efforts to improve security or even investigate.

Meanwhile, the trade war with China has caused problems for businesses.

There's also the issues with ICE detaining children that were denied immigration, separating them from parents, and putting them in facilities that vaguely resemble concentration camps, and there's been more than a few instances of the ones who returned to their home country being assesed as having been sexually assaulted and traumatized.

The TV news is all pretty much propoganda at this point, or at best carefully omitting details, and this is thanks to laws preventing propoganda being repealed before Trump's presidency.

Then there's all the people who are being denied the ability to vote on absurd basis, and that the federal government has started to require absurd rigour to get a passport (like an original copy of a birth certificate or some shit, not a notarized copy from the town.)

I could go on. There's all sorts of other minor shit going on too, and the worst part is that _nobody_, not even the democrats seem willing to stop it. I suspect they're just as corrupt.

tl;dr It's getting bad, and it can only get worse.

Oh, and people ARE protesting. They just aren't covering it at all.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 14, 2018)

chaoskagami said:


> It's going downhill fast. The latest is Trump going through with installing a puppet in the supreme court, and the whole of congress ignoring sexual assault accusations against the candidate. They supposedly conducted an "investigation" but the FBI was unable to even talk to people due to congress' orders on the investigation, so it was just for show. The whole thing has been a farce. This candidate, amongst other things, has said he wants to reverse important rulings like Roe vs Wade (abortion rights), and this also will give the republican party complete control over the Supreme Court.
> 
> They've also killed net neutrality, and now they're attempting to push through a bill that would turn the library of congress' copyright person into someone installed by the president rather than voted upon. I can hope that one dies, but it's already past the house.
> 
> ...


I don’t know what they expect to find by claiming the FBI didn’t interview both of them further. The fact that people think this is a missing peice to the case is ridiculous. They already spend 7 hours in front of the world and Judicary committee already testifying under oath, asking them questions, going through his year book, from which Kavanaugh could go to jail for lying under oath about a fart joke on his year book. And at most they can get from Ford was nothing.

None of her witnesses she named can corroborate her claims, and all witnesses flat out denied all allegations. Even her life long friend Leland doesn’t even recall this party ever happened or even remember ever meeting Brett Kavanaugh. Ford also refused to hand over her therapy notes to the GOP or the FBI. Kavanaugh also kept a detailed calendar of his youth to all the sports events he attended and all the parties he went to with names and places which contradicts Fords claims. Even if charges were pressed the case wouldn’t be strong enough to take to a criminal trial because of lack of evidence.

There are too many inconsistencies and wholes in her story. She doesn’t know who invited her to the party and how she got home. She doesn’t know when, where, why, and how it happened.

They did not ignore sexual assault allegations at all. It’s ridiculous that people say whoa they left out key witnesses or that now you can’t take the FBI investigation seriously. Democrats were the ones that wanted an FBI Investigation and that’s what they got. FBI investigated Kavanaugh 7 times and they still weren’t pleased with the results. Then they claimed that FBI isn’t something to take seriously even though they were the ones that wanted it.

They don’t need to interview them both any further because the senators already asked them so many questions over and over again. They are not going to tell us anything new that we already know. Even with an FBI investigative report they are still not satisfied. So what do you expect them to find by pushing for further FBI investigation? If Ford can’t remember anything and that none of her whitenesses can’t coroberate anything, what do you think the FBI are expected to find with pushing the case further? All it’s going to be is he did but I can’t remember anything and have no evidence.

They were never going to be satisfied in the first place anyway no matter what they did, all because Trump picked him, that’s it, and because they disagree with his political views. This whole case was a sham from the beginning. With Democrates using delay tactics, using the FBI investigation as delay tactics, and convincing people that there’s more that needs to be done to turn people against him. It was all an effort to slander his name.


----------

